# Condition Code C5



## tlj9536 (Jul 10, 2012)

We have been using condition code C5 on all of our 11x and 18x bill types as necessary.  However, we have had some "changing of the guard" recently and honestly, I don't know why we put this condition code on our bills.  Can someone please explain it?  The Medicare Claims Processing Manual is clear as mud.  Thanks!


----------

